# Won a prize from AbsoluTTe - NOW WITHDRAWN



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A signed book from Ian Shaw is up for grabs, 100% for charity as I won it in the latest AbsoluTTe magazine (The Official TT owners Club magazine)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1

Hope the Club dont mind and I hope the Forum dont mind this misplaced post either, but its for a good cause. Thanks


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

TTotal said:


> A signed book from Ian Shaw is up for grabs, 100% for charity as I won it in the latest AbsoluTTe magazine (The Official TT owners Club magazine)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1
> 
> Hope the Club dont mind and I hope the Forum dont mind this misplaced post either, but its for a good cause. Thanks


Have started the bidding


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Mr Knife


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bid placed


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> bid placed


Just seen your feedback

And I won't be buying any pies off you :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> bid placed


You have been outbid :wink: but if I win it you can have my copy :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice work guys, keep it up.

Thanks


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey--- just realised that the pieman can't even read


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > bid placed
> ...


As if I would sell any of my pies


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would have prefered you not to John, but then you won it fair and square, so you can do with it what you wish.

I'm just pleased that we got enough entrants to win all five books this time...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kell, what I am doing is selling this FOR CHARITY


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Kell, what I am doing is selling this FOR CHARITY


I realise that John. And it's very commendable.










Just came as a shock I guess.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > bid placed
> ...


It isnt over untill the fat lady sings


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

John ~ Is your 'old man' getting that small in your old age that you need this now:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 5083472630

:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> John ~ Is your 'old man' getting that small in your old age that you need this now:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 5083472630
> 
> :wink:


Stalker :!:

Hev x :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> John ~ Is your 'old man' getting that small in your old age that you need this now:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 5083472630
> 
> :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=57080


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, bless him. So disillusioned even back then, "Had to fold it in half to get it in there Andy !".

One cold shower and lots of coffee for TTotal please! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ROTFL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You had better not look at any more of my purchases 

Anyone got any tweezers? :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I wanna know how you manage to get through so many f'ing torx kits!! Are they used for bolting the appendage on? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> I wanna know how you manage to get through so many f'ing torx kits!! Are they used for bolting the appendage on? :wink:


Presents for nice Forum friends...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Following a bit of pressure from within I am now withdrawing this book.

Sorry for the muddle, non the less I shall send a Â£40 cheque right now to the named charity on the eBay listing.

For those that want to see a reciept, I shall get one in time from them as proof.

Cheers

John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Running competitions is hard enough work as it is... we shall also consider whether we run any more. 

As I said in the other thread John, send me the charity details and another cheque will be on it's way.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Following a bit of pressure from within I am now withdrawing this book.


Awwww... :? 
I was looking forward to the last minute bidding war..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Running competitions is hard enough work as it is... we shall also consider whether we run any more. 

As I said in the other thread John, send me the charity details and another cheque will be on it's way.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Payment ref: D1644123

Dear John,

DebRA would like to thank you very much for your kind donation of GBP40.00, and sends you the following message:

Thank you very much for your kind donation to DebRA. Your gift will help us to care for children and adults with EB and fund crucial research into the cause and finding a cure of this painful condition. We are a little known charity, but are working hard to make EB more widely known. Please visit our website - www.debra.org.uk to find out more about our work. Once again, on behalf of everyone at DebRA, thank you for your support.

Your donation is now being processed and will be passed straight on to DebRA once it has been authorised.

We hope you have enjoyed using our online donation service. Please don't hesitate to contact us should you have any questions about your donation.

The Justgiving Team
[email protected]
tel: 0845 021 2110 (Monday-Friday, 9am-6pm)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Payment ref: D1644306

Dear Mark,

DebRA would like to thank you very much for your kind donation of GBP40.00, and sends you the following message:

Thank you very much for your kind donation to DebRA. Your gift will help us to care for children and adults with EB and fund crucial research into the cause and finding a cure of this painful condition. We are a little known charity, but are working hard to make EB more widely known. Please visit our website - www.debra.org.uk to find out more about our work. Once again, on behalf of everyone at DebRA, thank you for your support.

Your donation is now being processed and will be passed straight on to DebRA once it has been authorised.

We hope you have enjoyed using our online donation service. Please don't hesitate to contact us should you have any questions about your donation.

The Justgiving Team
[email protected]
tel: 0845 021 2110 (Monday-Friday, 9am-6pm)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Let's close this now.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not trying to stir but reading between the lines it seems that the TTOC are not happy for John to make a generous donation to charity by means of ebaying the book.

Is this the case?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm not trying to stir but reading between the lines it seems that the TTOC are not happy for John to make a generous donation to charity by means of ebaying the book.
> 
> Is this the case?


The TTOC seem to think that the book should have gone to somebody who WANTED it.

I have to say, I totally disagree with that. John, having won the book, should have had carte blanche to do with it what he wished - be that to give it away, sell it, burn it, insert it rectally, or a combination thereof.

The only good thing to come out of it is that the Charity has gained an additional donation.

I hope I don't win the lottery this week. I think they have some sort of rule that doesn't allow the winner to spend any of the money, or give it to charity. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What part of "let's close this now" didn't you understand Paul 

Anyway, the issue isn't that John wanted to be generous to charity, it's that we spend our time and effort to provide prizes for our members... to have one appear on Ebay after winning it, didn't settle very well with us :?

The next guy out of the hat could have had that book and kept it.

If someone wants to donate money to charity we've got no problem with it. In fact to show no hard feelings we also matched John's donation.

DebRA did quite well out of this  and John still has his book. :wink:


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

jampott said:


> The TTOC seem to think that the book should have gone to somebody who WANTED it.


I was bidding on it cos I wanted it... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> What part of "let's close this now" didn't you understand Paul
> 
> Anyway, the issue isn't that John wanted to be generous to charity, it's that we spend our time and effort to provide prizes for our members... to have one appear on Ebay after winning it, didn't settle very well with us :?
> 
> ...


If you give something away, especially as a prize, you've no business WHATSOEVER in interfering with what happens to it. Sure, if you give away a "service" (rather than a tangible item), you can stipulate certain conditions that form part of the entry to the competition, but if you are simply giving away something, especially something THAT HAS BEEN GIVEN TO THE CLUB TO DONATE AS A PRIZE, it doesn't settle well with some of US that you believe your chairmanship extends to deciding what can or can't happen to these prizes when they've been given away.

You don't see Camelot telling people what they can / can't do with their lottery winnings do you? Premium Bond ERNIE doesn't warn you not to give your winnings to charity, does he? Stop being so bloody God-minded, and simply let John do what he wants to do.

Anyone who is desperate for a copy of this book, I suggest you contact John directly and agree something


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

nutts said:


> What part of "let's close this now" didn't you understand Paul
> 
> Anyway, the issue isn't that John wanted to be generous to charity, it's that we spend our time and effort to provide prizes for our members... to have one *appear on eBay *after winning it, didn't settle very well with us :?
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute, dont make it sound like I was doing something behind your back. I posted on Off topic that I was selling this for charity on eBay.

The next guy would/could have kep it sure, but charity wouldnt benefit and thats why I did it FFS :x

Matter closed as you said.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

geewceeTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > The TTOC seem to think that the book should have gone to somebody who WANTED it.
> ...


Did you want it enough to enter the competition?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > What part of "let's close this now" didn't you understand Paul
> ...


John, you can't argue with the little Hitlers of this world... :roll:


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

jampott said:


> Did you want it enough to enter the competition?


I never enter competitions as I'm the unluckiest man alive  
Ask camelot.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

geewceeTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Did you want it enough to enter the competition?
> ...


Poor you...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Sometimes Tim, you can go too far.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nuffs ee nuff guys, let it lie Tim ..

8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


So, let it be said, can YOU. I'm not the one being the petty dictator, this time around...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> it doesn't settle well with some of US that you believe your chairmanship extends to deciding what can or can't happen to these prizes when they've been given away


I didn't raise the initial concern. I was attempting to peacemake and have been dragged into this.

If anyone wants me to resign because my "chairmanship" is being abused then there is a right and proper manner to make it happen. Read the constitution.

I'm getting a tad fecked off with all this... we try our best to a run a club for the members and their benefit. If someone thinks they can run our club better, please say so. You can then go about getting an EGM raised and vote yourself on.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


If you'd read the thread you WILL have realised that I didn't start this... I have been trying to peacemake.

Enough anyway. The Owners Club doesn't deserve to be affected by this.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't settle well with some of US that you believe your chairmanship extends to deciding what can or can't happen to these prizes when they've been given away
> ...


I don't own a TT, so I'm not welcome on the committee.

Don't start all this "resignation" bollocks all over again, I thought you were going YEARS ago.

So, Mark... personal funds sent to Debra, or TTOC money?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


"The Owners Club" should have minded its own bloody business, then... :roll:

You've invited reaction purely from your comments. If you wanted to peacemake, you should have done so. Instead you've made the matter worse. Well done.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can we please stop these attacks , best done in private eh ? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Can we please stop these attacks , best done in private eh ? :?


I'm just interested in Mark's response...

Although I daresay he'll decide to lock the thread to avoid any further discussion - but if he wants to contact me directly, so be it.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm looking for a book on the TT and stumbled across this thread, does anyone know how I could obtain such a thing.........


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

07836 23035...... er never mind :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh and before anyone thinks I am anti TTOC and its foundation ...

I am fully paid up for a couple of years ahead, I think , I have also donated a load of binoculars for the Club to use at events as prizes,
I have offered help on several events and this weekend I am spending both days driving round Devon getting the cruise notes done for the Torquay event - at my cost.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Someone's got their panties up in a bunch :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think it's now clear on the position of the TTOC (assumming Nutts is posting with the representative opinion of the TTOC). Perhaps in future there should be some small print stating that "Any prizes won remain the property of the TTOC and may be recalled at any time." :?

My honest opinion is that the TTOC do an excellant job but in this case I think they have stepped outside the area of their responsibility.

If you want to have control of the prizes after they're awarded them say so before the event.

With regards :


> What part of "let's close this now" didn't you understand Paul


I can see the smiley but without an explantion it comes across as a gagging order which I would suggest is also outside of the remit of the TTOC. The reason for the question was that it appeared the TTOC and TTotal had reached an agreement. It seems only fair that TTOC members know what this is so that they know what restrictions they can expect if they win in the future.

I think the commitee should consider whether this really is the on going view of the TTOC or whether in this case a mistake was made.

I'm very glad the charity has benefited from both parties. Very generous act, particularly of John.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Look folks, let's not drag Mark into this as he was merely trying to make peace.

It was MY concern and not a club concern and as I said in the 'Flame room' topic, there were two good reasons for this:

1) I'd put a lot of work into it and was disappointed to see that someone would enter a competition for a prize that could have gone to a someone that actuially wanted it. However - and I do feel this is a very important point - at no time did I ever say to John that he should withdraw the item for sale. I believe my exact words were



> "I would have prefered you not to John, but then you won it fair and square, so you can do with it what you wish. "


How that is then taken as a TTOC view that 'we' said John couldn't sell it, or that internal pressure was applied, I don't know.

2) As I also stated in the thread, my other concern was that these books were given to us on the understanding that they were given away in a competition for TTOC members. Therefore my legal concern was that if Haynes (or the author) aw the ebay thread they would remember that they'd only been asked to provide five signed copies of the book and therefore might think we were pulling a fast one. So, from a legal POV I wanted to cover our backs.

As I stated originally, there was (and still isn't) any animosity and I can't believe this has raised its head again. It's exactly the same as ScoTTy saying that he was disappointed that people would buy the watches to make a profit on them, but that at the end of the day it's up to the people that have them what they do with them.

I bet you all picked at your scabs too didn't you? :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Therefore my legal concern was that if Haynes (or the author) saw the ebay thread they would remember that they'd only been asked to provide five signed copies of the book and therefore might think we were pulling a fast one.


Pulling a fast one?

It was clear to ANYONE that the book was being sold for charity.

Jeez what a fuckin fuss over nothing.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTotal said:


> > Therefore my legal concern was that if Haynes (or the author) saw the ebay thread they would remember that they'd only been asked to provide five signed copies of the book and therefore might think we were pulling a fast one.
> 
> 
> Pulling a fast one?
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I said I was disappointed. Everything else has been blown out of all proportion.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any how I have another forum offer which will now mean that the charity will gain even more.

So from a little prize in AbsoluTTe the Charity has gained Â£40 from me, Â£40 from NuTTs and Â£? ffrom my secret bidder .

it all turned out good in the end then ...

Unless anyone else wants a copy of this book, I have another which I bought yesterday (unsigned) to sell for charity.

Any takers? Let me know.

Nice weekend all.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> ...at the end of the day it's up to the people that have them what they do with them.


Cool. At least we're all clear on that now which I guess means that should a competition be run again and someone wins a prize, they now know that it's theirs to do with as they please, even if they wanted to do this terrible act of selling it for charity.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > ...at the end of the day it's up to the people that have them what they do with them.
> ...


Which, as I pointed out, is actually what I said in the first place.

Where anyone got the idea that the TTOC said is was wrong is beyond me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BOOK IS SOLD

To a nice forum guy who has offered to send the charity Â£40

This little keruffle has raised Â£120 for Debra

http://www.debra.org.uk/

If you feel that you'd like to contribute as a thanks for all the entertainment on this thread then please give on line, its so easy.

PS I have another book for sale too :wink: (unsigned though)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Where anyone got the idea that the TTOC said is was wrong is beyond me.


I picked up on it from this :



nutts said:


> What part of "let's close this now" didn't you understand Paul
> 
> Anyway, the issue isn't that John wanted to be generous to charity, it's that *we* spend our time and effort to provide prizes for *our members*... to have one appear on Ebay after winning it, didn't settle very well with *us*:?
> 
> The next guy out of the hat could have had that book and kept it.


I assummed "us" was TTOC. Perhaps this wasn't the case. Sometimes it's hard to tell whether Nutts is speaking as himself or the chairman of the TTOC. Maybe a separate TTOC user account could be useful.

Who was "us" ? Who do the bits in *bold* refer to if not the views of the TTOC committee?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Anyone out there able to answer my questions and possibly conclude this thread?

I'm currently still none the wiser whether the posts were from an individual or a TTOC view. :?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flamebait

so so true....


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Seems like a great committee the TTOC!

How many others have been put off the TTOC? :?

TBH, I don't really think its got anything to do with the TTOC, anyone can enter a competition, you don't always have to be interested in the prize, some people do it for kicks, some for a laugh, thats life, you can't control people.

I don't think John has done anything wrong and all this talk of Haynes and legal action that could have occurred was utter bolloxs.

You guys at the TTOC should have kept this private/by email, you really haven't done yourselves any justice, in fact just dug deeper and deeper.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Seems like a great committee the TTOC!
> 
> How many others have been put off the TTOC? :?
> 
> ...


The TTOC on the whole do a great job.....But i agree with you in this instance. Hence my idea in the powder room for Nutts Birthday pressie


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> But i agree with you in this instance. Hence my idea in the powder room for Nutts Birthday pressie


Just spotted it, good one! :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flamebait
> 
> so so true....


But your so so wrong :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I thought this was put to bed :roll: Seems to be a trait of these boards lately of people baiting for reaction :?

TBH John would of been better just e-baying the damn book and donating the cash without broadcasting it :?

I can see the TTOC's point especially as it's a small club and a lot of work goes into getting these prizes, Would you imagine Haynes would donate anymore prizes if they knew they would be E-bayed, I doubt it.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jonah said:


> TBH John would of been better just e-baying the damn book and donating the cash without broadcasting it :?


Jonah, surely the fact that John was honest and not snide about it shows a lot about him as a person :?: I don't think he done anything wrong.

Let me put it to you this way, lets say you were in a shopping centre, a very good looking chick approached you to persuaded you to enter a competition, you entered for the sake of not saying no, and you won, say a Daewoo or some peice other piece of crap... what would you do? sell it right...?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > TBH John would of been better just e-baying the damn book and donating the cash without broadcasting it :?
> ...


Yes i would, well may nopt as I'm looking for a run around :wink:

You're missing the point though :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jonah said:


> I thought this was put to bed :roll: Seems to be a trait of these boards lately of people baiting for reaction :?


Exactly. Was there any real point of bringing this one back from the dead Scotty? Could you not have sent a pm to Nutts, or an e-mail to the TTOC, to get an answer! :?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was put to bed :roll: Seems to be a trait of these boards lately of people baiting for reaction :?
> ...


No......That would be too easy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It was a discussion in public. I ask questions which were seemingly ignored.

If they'd been answered perhaps this would have been put to bed.

To those who think I posted for a reaction you're simply wrong.

I asked questions as I want to know the answers. I didn't get them hence I've asked again.

Some of you guys shouldn't assume so much.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> It was a discussion in public. I ask questions which were seemingly ignored.
> 
> If they'd been answered perhaps this would have been put to bed.
> 
> ...


I'm only trying to lighten the thread up


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It was in response to all the posts after mine. I didn't reply exclusively to you.

If I had I'd have put your name at the top. :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> It was in response to all the posts after mine. I didn't reply exclusively to you.
> 
> If I had I'd have put your name at the top. :wink:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

